# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى  J.A.U V3.3.3 New Update is Ready for YOU! (4.2.1 via sideload), Cover2, HUAWEI...

## mohamed73

*J.A.U V3.3.3 New Update is Ready for YOU!* 
FULL POST IS HERE: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
  Code:
 ================================================================================    Changes / Updates in Version V3.3.3    .) ADDED HUAWEI B153 WebCube, E3131, E3251 to supported list.    .) ADDED Samsung S7710, Samsung XCover 2.    .) ADDED i9100.. new 4.1.2 AUTO ROOT via Sideload! (very easy and fast)      .) ADDED i9001 Code Reader, Direct Unlock via UART (no need root)      .) ADDED i8160 EXLUSIV AUTO ROOT FEAUTRE (auto root via root kernel flash and sdcard exploit)      No other tool unlock that phone so easy and fast! 	    .) Fixed a VCP communication problem when selecting box name instead of its com port.      .) ADDED ADB Sideload feature.      .) UPDATED to latest dll´s.    .) ADDED ZTE Android Direct Unlock      ZTE Monte Carlo and so on...    .) Fixed Emporia Click boot process. (some phones had problems)    ================================================================================

----------

